# MLCS Fast Join Precision Joinery System: Anyone Used It?



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

I just received a catalog in the mail from MLCS. It shows their Fast Joint Precision Joinery System for making unique shaped joints. Just wondering if anyone has used this system? Good or bad, pointers etc… any input welcome. THANKS!










http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/fast_joint_system.html


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

ive seen this but never used it…

where or how does one get a mlcs catalog?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I mostly use half blind dovetails, so I stick with jigs that allow you to make them in one pass.


----------



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

Not sure how I got on their catalog list, but I like that the catalog also shows you the profiles of their router bits, rather than just descriptions each has a nice picture of the cut the bit makes.

Anyhow, call them at 1-800-533-9298, I am sure they will send you a catalog too!


----------



## bpalmer60 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have this item and I have used it. I have made a couple of small decorative boxes boxes with contrasting wood.

In my opinion the jig is really designed for those that make small boxes and want to offer different looking exposed joinery. For Dovetails I would use a Dove tail jig and for box Joints I would use The incra I box,

THe Jig does work as advertised, however I did find that cutting the joints with this Jig is somewhat tedious and time consuming, The woodworking shows demonstrate and promote this item heavily every year.

hope this helps


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Apologies that this is an old thread, but I just received my first Eagle America catalog in November, 2017, and after I took advantage of their Merle clamp sale, I got interested in the Fast Join Precision Joinery System.

Now that four years have passed since the last post, has anyone else bought and used this item?
I didn't like the problem that you cannot use it on Bosch or Ryobi router tables, since they do not support the template guides inserts, but I believe with a Milescrafter system, (which I own), I can easily get around that by simply building a table top with that capability installed. Worst case scenario, buy a second low cost bench top router table with a top that supports the standard inserts.

Any comments? I had thought this would make a great way to make unusual cutting boards, if the joints are of a decent enough quality.


----------

